# Pennsylvania teen killed classmate, took 'selfie' with body: police



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

(Reuters) - A Pennsylvania teenager was in custody without bail on Monday, accused of fatally shooting a 16-year-old classmate in the face and taking a photograph of himself with the body which he sent to another boy's cellphone, according to court documents.
Pennsylvania teen killed classmate, took 'selfie' with body: police


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Psychopathic. His genes need to be removed from the human bloodline, however that may be done.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Disgusting. So many screwed up kids nowadays.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This one is close to home. The kid that did it is from the town I was born in and is less than 10 minutes from me. Both my parents were born there and both sets of grandparents settled there. Once a thriving industrial city, its now nothing but an empty shell. Then there is the Mall shooting about 25 minutes from me. Maybe its time to consider relocating.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

What a sad thing to hear. It must of been his black tactical phone made him do it.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Too many kids with no conscience these days. That's the kind of shit we have to look forward to in our OLD age!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Too many kids with no conscience these days. That's the kind of shit we have to look forward to in our OLD age!


A direct result of the decades long assault on American values by Progressives, perhaps?
Or, a demonstration of Satan's influence?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Evil Thug who needs to be put down.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't say that I know he has no religion, buy I see too many children being brought up in a family where religion doesn't exist. It seems that there is no fundamental religious upbringing what so ever. Then I look at the video games out there that glorify violence.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hollywood and Play station about sums it up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I can't say that I know he has no religion, buy I see too many children being brought up in a family where religion doesn't exist. It seems that there is no fundamental religious upbringing what so ever. Then I look at the video games out there that glorify violence.


I think it is more about kids no being raised by their parents, thus not having any rules or guidelines. I was raised without religion and I played (and still play) plenty of violent video games and have never been close to killing someone. I was, however, raised by two loving parents and taught good values and right from wrong. Today too many parents aren't being parents and would rather have TV or the streets raise their kids. I also believe with the internet we hear about things like this a lot more now. I'm sure it happened back in the day but we were more cut off from the rest of the country except for papers and National news. There are also more people in this country today too so it stands to reason we would see more violence like this.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

WE need to stop making excuses for these young kids and start treating them like they treat others, put them down, not in a jail cell or a hospital as your not going to change what they have become and charge the parents if you can find them.


----------

